# Interactive universal pattern



## satans.barber (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey,

I've just knocked some code together (if anyone's interested it's here: http://www.satansbarber.co.uk/files/unipattern.cc) which at the moment just renders the Universal Pattern in OpenGL. 

At the moment it just looks like this (the black window with the pattern in):

http://www.satansbarber.co.uk/files/Screenshot.png

Having worked out all the vertices, I can easily make it so that you can make some parts appear and other parts not appear, show some parts in different colours etc. etc. by pressing keys, or clicking options and so forth.

What I need to know is, what it would be useful to people for the program to be able to do? I don't have a great understanding of the pattern myself, so I'm not sure what needs to go in there.

As I said, as a starter I can show any amount of sections in isolation, or colour them...what else?

On the other hand, if it's a bit useless and wants adding to my code graveyard, let me know!

Ian.


----------



## Seig (Oct 13, 2002)

Think for a minute that the pattern is infinite and 3 dimensional and ever changing in size.  What would it look like from differernt angles, what would it look like from above, behind, below or beside us, all at the same time.  What would it look like from the inside out?  What if there were actually two patterns, one for hands and one for feet?
Just thought food......


----------



## cdhall (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> What I need to know is, what it would be useful to people for the program to be able to do? I don't have a great understanding of the pattern myself, so I'm not sure what needs to go in there.*



Ian,

What is up with "Satan's Barber?" I'm sure I'm missing a joke, but I went to your homepage and didn't see anything so I thought I'd ask here.

As to the Universal Pattern.  We used to use it in class to show a path, line, or geometric shape that you could make with a given move.  It is better to do this in person of course, but as for what you can do with your code, if you can make it so that one could trace or highlight patterns in the Universal Pattern that might be cool.

For example, if you can make it so one could "highlight" a line running from 11 o'clock to 5 o'clock then I could show someone this on the computer (I guess this is the primary application although I could toy with it myself as well I suppose) the path of action of a right inward block for example.

Also if I could highlight the "infinity symbol/sideways figure 8" in the middle I could show someone the hand movement for Snaking Talon.

Another cool thing about this is that if I can then hightlight the actual figure 8 in the middle of the pattern, then I can show how half of that same geometry is used by the right hand in Mace and Shield (sort of).

Well now that I think about it you could graft another arc onto the end of Mace and Shield and make a proper figure 8 out of it.  I'm just making this up on the spot mind you.

My point is that if you wanted stuff to hightlight, anything you can hightlight can be used so however you do it, it would be useful to be able to trace out a line or even a figure like an Infinity Symbol or Circle etc to show a student or even ones self what your hand, foot, finger, elbow... is actually doing if you look at it in isolation.

I know it may not translate well to text but this is a common use I used it for in class and being able to trace it out on the patch and say "Do this with your hand" was often very useful and/or enlightening.

Thanks for your efforts.

:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *Ian,
> 
> ...



From last week (second post down) :

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=359&perpage=15&pagenumber=4

I've not had much time to add to that program, but at the moment you can make any parts of the pattern you want apprae or dissappear. I'll compile it for Windows tommorrow and put a link up so people can download it and see how it's coming along if they like.

Ian.


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 15, 2002)

My question is not necessarily valid for training purposes, but i think it would look cool.  
Is it possible to make it 3 dimensional and make it rotate in a complete circle?  I think it sitting there spinning like the earth would be awesome.


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *My question is not necessarily valid for training purposes, but i think it would look cool.
> Is it possible to make it 3 dimensional and make it rotate in a complete circle?  I think it sitting there spinning like the earth would be awesome. *



Is it possible...? Yes.

Have I got time to do it at the moment...? Alas not!

Actually, it might not be as hard as it seems, I'll have a look at Christmas time when I'm off and see what I can come up with, no promises though!

Ian.


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Is it possible...? Yes.
> 
> ...



I have nothing but time...the fact that you think you can do it gives me a warm fuzzy.  Keep me posted.   Thanks!


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *I have nothing but time...the fact that you think you can do it gives me a warm fuzzy.  Keep me posted.   Thanks! *



OK, I've looked into this and hacked together a bit of scrappy code, and it's not going to be too difficult at all.

I can create a fully 3D Universal Pattern which you can spin and rotate any way you like, walk inside of and look outwards if you so desire, make parts of it appear or dissappear etc. etc.

Is that what people fancy?

Ian.


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *OK, I've looked into this and hacked together a bit of scrappy code, and it's not going to be too difficult at all.
> 
> ...




 :erg:    Yeah yeah yeah!  That sounds GREAT!  Alot more than what i was thinking even.  WOW it will be Great to see the final product.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *OK, I've looked into this and hacked together a bit of scrappy code, and it's not going to be too difficult at all.
> 
> ...



That would be really cool if you could do that Ian, make up for your comments on the USA LOL.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## warriorsage (Oct 20, 2002)

I've played around with the pattern as well and made one on our CNC router table out of PVC. Dennis Conatser called it a "Kenpo Halo" referring to the 20" one I donated to him in Vegas. 

Like Ian, I too am unfamiliar with all the uses of the pattern as a teaching and training tool, but I think Clyde & Billy are going to help me quite a bit with this.

The neat thing about it is that it is 46" in diameter, and unlike a wooden sign with the pattern painted on, this pattern is open in all the areas where there aren't any lines. I can literally put my hands, fingers, etc through the pattern. It is big enough to show just about every angle at a realistic size and you can put it on the floor to demonstrate footwork patterns. It is also light enough to be held up by a pinky and hung on the wall with a thumbtack.  One final use was discovered by accident. While laying it on my garage floor to paint one side black, I realized it was also a perfect mask for painting. I now also have a 46" pattern on my garage floor. Cheers!


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 21, 2002)

I've finally gotten my head around the matrix transforms (spinning things around in 3D uses some nasty maths!) and it will sit in the middle of the screen and spin about now.

As soon as I sort the double buffering out, i'll compile it and put a link up. Should be ready by the end of the weekend at the latest.

Ian.


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *I've finally gotten my head around the matrix transforms (spinning things around in 3D uses some nasty maths!) and it will sit in the middle of the screen and spin about now.
> 
> ...




And way before your christmas deadline too.    Thanks alot Ian!


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 22, 2002)

Right folks,

the first BETA of this software (that's programmer's jargon for "it isn't finished and probably has bugs!" (be thankful it's not an alpha, that means it's basically broken  )) can be obtained here:

http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/files/win_unipattern3D.zip

Just extract both files to a folder or your desktop, and run the .exe. Should run on pretty much and win9x or greater version of Windows, although let me know if it doesn't.

It doesn't do much yet, you can spin the pattern around using the 'x', 'y' and 'z' keys to rotate around the respective axis (make sure you don't have caps lock on).

I'll add proper navigation, partial viewing etc.. (so you can get inside it) in a few weeks; I've received a massie piece of coursework today that's due in in a fortnight so I won't have time before that's all done!

Ian.


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 22, 2002)

But is it possible to keep that very same design, except take out all of the extra circles inside the big one??  Just to where it is the big one all by itself without all of the little ones inside it?


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *But is it possible to keep that very same design, except take out all of the extra circles inside the big one??  Just to where it is the big one all by itself without all of the little ones inside it? *



Yes, I'll do that tommorrorw if you like as it's very simple. The pattern is created out of 6 spheres, a web, a star and a diamond, so you'll be able to hit keys 1-8 to toggle the different parts on or off.

Don't have time now though, off to the pub 

Ian.


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Yes, I'll do that tommorrorw if you like as it's very simple. The pattern is created out of 6 spheres, a web, a star and a diamond, so you'll be able to hit keys 1-8 to toggle the different parts on or off.
> 
> ...



That is great.   Thanks alot Sir!
Enjoy your time at the pub.


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 23, 2002)

OK, I've added in what was asked for:

http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/files/win_unipattern3D.zip

You can toggle the bits on with the 1-9 keys, and toggle all on/off with the 0 key.

You can also go home with the 'h' key now. 

I've also fixed a few bugs (see the README in the zip file).

Enjoy,

Ian.


----------

